# Time Scale for 11(6)



## oliverroberts (Sep 27, 2016)

Good Evening,

Does anybody know how long it takes for a relatives permit to come through? I previously heard it was 6 weeks, is this correct?

Situation is that my husband is South African, and I am currently on a study visa and looking to apply for a spousal permit or relatives visa with an endorsement to work. I already have a job lined up and willing to give me a contract offer.

Kind regards and thanks in advance


----------



## saffalass (Sep 28, 2014)

We have just done a renewal for a relative's permit (and added a business endorsement) and we got an outcome after two weeks! We did pay extra for the 'premium' lounge - no idea if that speeds things up or not.


----------



## zizebra (Mar 11, 2012)

I applied relatives visa for my kids and it took 3 weeks.


----------

